# Some new up dates on my tank



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a few updated pics of my 30 gallon rimless tank. Some NEW additions.

Tank is now at 1 month a 7 days old! Hope you like.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice GSP,very nice pulsing xenia,love the blue hippo tands(you know your obligated to get a much larger tank in the future ?)A crab!watch him(he'll eat the nice stuff I just noted),and zoas!
Tank looks great,but I would really watch that crab,1 day without food and he just find his own.NO crabs or hermits for me ever again!


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Nice GSP,very nice pulsing xenia,love the blue hippo tands(you know your obligated to get a much larger tank in the future ?)A crab!watch him(he'll eat the nice stuff I just noted),and zoas!
> Tank looks great,but I would really watch that crab,1 day without food and he just find his own.NO crabs or hermits for me ever again!


Thanks Coral! I was thinking the same thing on the hermit crabs, im not a big fan of placing shells all over my tank, but I figured 3 would be ok. As far as the emerald crab, Im only looking at having 1, as they can eat everything If they dont have enough supplemental food around. 

Have you had some bad experiences with hermit crabs or emerald crabs coral? If so, I would love to hear about it!
Also, Im still a noob...What does GSP mean? lol

The baby blue tang I purchased...They had said he would be ok with my 30 gal after about 1yr or 2yrs, He would have to move to a bigger tank. They also told me I could get a good credit for bringing him back down the road.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Couldn't tell from pic that was a emerald.Got nothing bad to say about them from personal experience(have 3 I think,2 for sure).Hermits are nothing but trouble as far as I'm concerned.Loved the appearance of my blue legged hermit(long gone) but he just sat in/on my corals.Even my pencil urchin eventually turned on my corals(couldn't believe my eyes).
GSP is your Green Star Polyp(I thought of German Shorthaired Pointer first time,as I'm pretty into dogs also with 5).
Make sure you offer the tang algae(they will eat whatever you offer them)as they need algae(calurpae) to mantain proper nutrition.Most tangs can get pretty large if cared for properly,so I hope in the future yours is well and you get a much larger tank(join the 6' long club)!
Keep up on checking your water and hope all goes real well for you.Anyones sucesss who shares is everyone sucess!


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

LoL. I also love the GSP's gorgeous color and nice sway in the current, when they grow.

Yeah I been feeding the Tang some Algae induced Frozen Cuisine I picked up. Him and my Goby love it. Nice part of it is that the Algae cubes also have some Tiny Mysis shrimp in there also.

I would love to do a long tank, that will probably be next down the road.
I will be sure to keep you informed on the progress. Thanks once again!


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am having tank envy. But i will first master freshwater.. then get a bigger house to keep them in.. then go for salt water!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

BeccaBx3 said:


> I am having tank envy. But i will first master freshwater.. then get a bigger house to keep them in.. then go for salt water!



Yeah Becca, Ive always wanted to try out a freshwater tank....But I wouldnt know where to start, lol. As I only know saltwater! This is my 3rd and biggest saltwater tank for me yet. So Im still somewhat knew to this hobby.


----------

